# Bone aggression



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Well, odd thing here with my foster dog. He exhibited bone and toy aggression towards my two dogs in the house, so I picked up the bones and toys inside. But outside there are bones and tennis balls, and I have watched, they all three lay and chew on their bones outside without incident. I took the watch and see if they work it out tact, and it seems to have worked. Though in the house my foster dog will still charge the others if they look like they are going to pick up a toy or bone, so inside they are still picked up.

That may not have helped you at all. I hope someone with more experience will post.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I had to pick up all the toys and bones at my house with Caue and Oak. I am slowly introducing lower value toys which they are doing well with. They are just now starting to play tug of war with a rope toy (I was so happy to see this) I tried to give them bones last weekend but it was too early and I ended up putting them away after a scuffle.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

There is no toy issue. Nikki can wave toys in Leah's face with no reaction. Even a dropped cookie doesn't start an argument. But the growls with bones are quite hair raising. Hopefully the time outside will help. That won't be for a while though. We got another eight inches of snow on Wed. and are due for another storm tomorrow and more snow on Monday.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

The bones are never left down. I separate them as for meals, stuff the bones and let them go at it for a half hour or so. Then when someone starts making noises, the bones get picked up.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Betty... I think time may be your greatest friend in this instance. Gradually it seems like they will come to see that all is well when the bones are down and once the noise starts.... POOF..... holy crap, the bones ( and fun) are gone. At least we can hope that is the case. BTW....... haven't seen pics in a while (hint, hint ).


Dallas Betty


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I had the same problem with Riley and Gunner, where bones are concerned. Riley is definitely the dominant dog in the house and while he's really good about sharing toys and eating right beside Gunner (they can even lick the same plate without him getting testy) he turned into a little beast the minute the bones came out! 
I figured that the thrill might wear off with time. That the more he had them, it wouldn't be such a big deal and he'd stop going so crazy over them. It didn't work. If anything, it seemed to get a bit worse, so I just stopped giving them.
If you find a way to work this out, keep us posted! I feel bad because Gunner has always loved his bones and now because of my little beast, he just has to go without them.


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

My two goldens share out of the same water bowl, and food bowl, they share their toys really well, but my 4 year old is very bone aggressive, what I have decided to do is give them their bones in their crates while I am watching. My living room is small so I can be in there with them and watch tv, while they are both chewing away.

My little one knows better now, so she doesnt even try to get Comets bone. The vet suggested no bones in my house either, but Comet has always loved them and he never had to share before so I didnt want to take them away forever. The crate is working really well for them.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I have had fights over bones and each time it is Maggie with the issue.... Its only with the dogs..I can take it away from her as anyone else can, and play in her food bowl and take that also away.... Just no bones with the other dogs out. So If they get bones they are all crated.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Many, many years ago, we had 2 cocker spaniels. They would sleep in the same bed, eat from the same dishes, you name it they did it together - except when bones were brought into the equation. Then they would turn into demons. Not only would they growl and fight with each other, but they would also growl and snarl at us. We stopped giving them bones to ensure a safe and quiet life.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow...I had no idea it was such a common problem. I think it will remain a separate quarters treat. Keep them apart in the house or when they get to do in the kennel runs they can have a filled bone. I must put the kongs down with food and see if the problem is the same.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Since neither of mine get bones--Okay, i am such a chicken about them getting their insides punctured after seeing that happen to that lab puppy--so i have not encounterd this problem. My gilrs will eat and drink from same dish and i hvae to watch them closely as they are on different foods. i feed them on opposite ends of the kitchen, but whichever finsihes first runs to the other's bowl to "help" them clean it and I have to make her leave.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I don't really have any advice that wasn't already given but I wanted to say....


Bone Agression.... THAT'S WHAT SHE SAID!!!!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

/narrowing eyes and looking at Jeremy...wondering whether Nikki would like a femur or tibia.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Carraig said:


> /narrowing eyes and looking at Jeremy...wondering whether Nikki would like a femur or tibia.


Ha Ha.... just trying to bring a little laughter to your day!


----------

